# General Mandolin Topics > Vintage Instruments >  Torch 'n wire F4

## j. condino

I had a really beautiful teens Gibson F4 with the torch and wire logoless headstock  inlays, inlayed Handel buttons, and a blacktop top visit the shop last week- pretty sweet for 90 years old. Wow was I backsliding all over the place trying to figure out how it could stay with me... I though I'd share it with you.


j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Fretbear

It's a classic; I would love to see a modern variation on that inlay pattern for a peghead with a logo where the lower bottom anchor-like piece is dispensed with and the upper torch pulled down a few inches lower. It would look like a cross between a double-flowerpot and a Fern.

----------


## Stephanie Reiser

Is she a 3-pointer? How about a full frontal shot.
Thanks.

----------


## Hans

> It's a classic; I would love to see a modern variation on that inlay pattern for a peghead with a logo where the lower bottom anchor-like piece is dispensed with and the upper torch pulled down a few inches lower. It would look like a cross between a double-flowerpot and a Fern.


Why dispense with the anchor? Just make it a little smaller...

----------


## JEStanek

This is my favorite headstock inlay.  Both examples shown are exquisite.

Jamie

----------


## doc holiday

Beautiful Hans!
That's a work of art

----------


## Fretbear

Talk about instant gratification......that's gorgeous......
I think the whole inlay looks a little better like that as well.....

----------


## j. condino

Beautiful work Hans- I don't even want to ask how long that one took. Your binding work is actually much cleaner than the original. Are those Mike's buttons on the machines?

For me, one of my favorite aspects of this design is the fact that it DOES NOT have any logo on it. 

It was not a 3 point, and she's back home in Florida right now, so I don't have any full frontals for you.

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## Rob Gerety

Gorgeous.

----------


## danb

> It was not a 3 point, and she's back home in Florida right now, so I don't have any full frontals for you.


I've seen a few from that batch- it's a very nice look with the black finish teens body style- likely a 1911 or 1912


This is F4 10926

----------


## danb

The ones I have with that configuration are 10926, 10929, and 11237.

Here 23 archived torch peghead vingate gibsons.

I'm always hoping to add more!

----------


## Fretbear

Check out Tom Ellis's cool "Fern-Pot".....

http://www.ellismandolins.com/galler...0page%2013.htm

----------


## Hans

Thanks guys! James, I like the original better myself, but us little guys have to advertise any way we can I guess...
The buttons were removed from a broken set of original tuners.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Hans, your interpretation is without a doubt as mesmerizing as the original for me. I think that the tourch and wire is simply the most elegant inlay design ever created! I think Gibson did an example on a guitar that runs right up the neck...simply stunning!! (Hint, hint Hans!  :Smile:  )

----------


## danb

> I think Gibson did an example on a guitar that runs right up the neck...simply stunning!! (Hint, hint Hans!  )


It was in fact on the F4 in the early days- here's an early one with nice full neck inlay too










And of course the star & crescent moon on the inlaid pickguard!

----------


## D C Blood

I had a Charles Horner '83 model, with the torch and wire headstock..Let's see if I can input the photo...this is still at Elderly for sale...

----------


## D C Blood

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/pi...&pictureid=851

maybe here it is?  sorry about the distortion

----------


## Phil Goodson

I stretched it out a little; probably still a little distorted with proportions.

----------


## BlueMt.

Would you guys PLEASE stop posting this mando porn!  I finally get my oval hole MAS under control with the acquisition of my Old Wave A and then I innocently open this thread and WHAM!  :Disbelief:   :Mandosmiley:

----------


## F-2 Dave

> Would you guys PLEASE stop posting this mando porn!  I finally get my oval hole MAS under control with the acquisition of my Old Wave A and then I innocently open this thread and WHAM!


Yep. It happens just like that.

----------


## clevet

Here is another modern variation on that inlay by Troy Harris, Ithaca New York....Nice work Troy!!

----------


## JFDilmando

I'll add Bob Altman's incarnation to this document.

----------

